# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Lightswitch used as powerswitch?

## bazzagutt

G'day guys, I have a set of GPO's [all functioning] that are controlled by what i believe to be is a light switch - i.e. when active all GPO's supply power, when switched off, all GPO's are powerless; like a master.  I had a look at this 'light/power switch' [1,2,C,loop] and it appears to open/close the live wire and nothing else prior the gpo's to achieve this.  Is this normal, legal, indifferent? I ask, as we've just bought the house and we're changing the entertainment cabinets layout, though this ligthswitch has thrown me, and I wasn't sure if this was a backyard job or common practice? Just want to be sure before we start finishing the layout; basically, I would like confirmation on wether this is legal. Thanks in anticipation, cheers Peter.

----------


## Earlybird

I'm planning on putting in a couple of these isolating switches to control my pool deck lights, pump, etc (which will be plugged into weather proof gpo's) from the back of the house.  I'll know for sure when the electrician comes and does it, but I believe that it is legal.
Not much difference to the stove isolation switch I would have thought, or any other hard wired items.
The only issue may be the marking of the switch and whether or not its function is "obvious":  _Exception: Marking is not required where the socket-outlet controlled is obvious because of the location of the switch._  This is assuming I am reading the Standard correctly. 
When the one of the qualified electricians knock-off for the day, (or get on their iphone) they should be able to give a definitive answer.

----------


## jago

I've actually got a sparky to do exactley this in my wife's office as it's such a drain on our power consumption, so when she leaves the home office one for the lights one for the gpo's to turn 30 + pieces of equipment.  
As for the standards a sparky will be along shortly.

----------


## chrisp

Without searching through AS/NZS-3000, I can't see any reason it wouldn't be allowed.

----------


## Bros

> I would like confirmation on wether this is legal. Thanks in anticipation, cheers Peter.

  Yes and no.   

> Each switch, or means of operating the switch, for a socket-outlet shall
> be—
> (a) as close as practicable to the socket-outlet; and
> (b) marked to indicate the socket-outlet(s) or the connected electrical
> equipment that it controls.
> Exception: Marking is not required where the socket-outlet controlled is
> obvious because of the location of the switch.

----------


## bazzagutt

Thanks all for the replies so far, and due to its location, I believe it does pass spec [as per above].  I don’t know why, but I just thought there’d be some specific power-switch to do this […even though I know they just open and close a circuit] that integrates the earth and neutral, instead of just disconnect/connecting the live [again, even though I know that’s exactly what a GPO switch does]. Again, thanks all – and if I don’t hear otherwise, I will complete the finishing on the weekend – Brilliant! Cheers Peter.

----------


## Ozcar

Is the switch marked with a current rating? 
The switches normally used for lights, or for a single GPO are rated for 10A max, and that could be exceeded if used to switch multiple GPOs.

----------


## bazzagutt

Not that i can see, it only has clipsal 30M series embossed on it - does that help? Thanks Peter

----------


## Ozcar

The Clipsal switches here have the rating on the switch rocker - visible without taking them out.

----------


## bazzagutt

Gotcha...10A it is.  Is this insufficient for 3 x 2port GPO's [i suppose that depends on what total current im drawing right]?  So if it isnt, what switch should it have? Thanks for the help.

----------


## applied

You should have a 30/m15 or better a 30flm15
A 15 amp version of that same switch but it will never be a problem unless your switching a large load like a couple of toaster ovens. 
Have a look on the bottom of the rocker when it's in the off position you will see 10A imprinted on it I may not be colored in. 
Its fine it's not uncommon I like to install gpo's with a switch in the centre thats easily accessible when doing av in case you have an electrical storm it's easy to isolate that especially big plasmas and devices in media cupboards.

----------


## bazzagutt

cheers *applied*, there is only an LCD, DVD player, an old VCR [haha] - and the possibility of attaching a HTPC that will use a max 200W in the future.  If that sounds safe enough, I will leave it - but if it was borderline and/or illegal, i would've had a sparky replace it ASAP. Thanks for all your help guys, cheers Peter

----------


## applied

It's fine now you know you will see them everywhere like in kitchens for waste disposals and in hotel washrooms to isolate hand driers etc.

----------


## sundancewfs

This is quite common in the USA. Usually to switch gpo,s that have either table lamps or standard lamps plugged into them. Obviously codes between here and there differ, but this gives an idea as to why it is done.

----------


## robinh

From experience:
If the switch is only switching the active on / off it won't necessarily save you from a zap in an electrical storm.
The poke may travel through the neutral to earth.  
In my case it came in via the phone line -> answering machine -> everything else on that circuit.
A number of appliances took the hit just by being plugged in to a power point, even where the GPO switch was turned off.
I think you'd need at a minimum a double pole switch? 
-r

----------


## applied

> From experience:
> If the switch is only switching the active on / off it won't necessarily save you from a zap in an electrical storm.
> The poke may travel through the neutral to earth. 
> In my case it came in via the phone line -> answering machine -> everything else on that circuit.
> A number of appliances took the hit just by being plugged in to a power point, even where the GPO switch was turned off.
> I think you'd need at a minimum a double pole switch?
> -r

  
From expericence a solid zap near by will not be stoped by a single pole switch or any switch the switch would probably ionise into nothing but ash, thats pretty unlikely but does happen.    
for this reason we recomend just a regular switch it is to try and minimise the effects of over/under voltage from resonance in the supply these subtle fluctuations can have very serious effects on sensitive and expensive equipment but may not do any damage to the instaltion itself.
and also because energy consious people like to turn off things at the wall which is not always convienent when the goodies are bolted to the wall or stached in a media cupboard.  
you are very correct any switch is gonna do bugger all if lightning hits your tv areial or overhead phone line but it will help for occasions when you could reasonably expect a spike or undervoltage like when the power is restored after a blackout or during a lightning storm.

----------

